
Musings of a Neural Network - muriithi
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Classic-WTF-No-Quack.aspx
======
bayareaguy
I could imagine using a neural net to make a first guess at classifying
documents, but actually using one for parsing _structured_ data is crazy.
Neural nets are notoriously hard to debug since after you've trained them all
you have to work with is a set of coefficients. I can't imagine the silly
things they probably had to do to get it to reliably handle corner cases.

Using a net to generate gibberish is also pretty silly, especially when
there's a much better tool designed for just that purpose:
<http://dev.null.org/dadaengine>

An online version is here: [http://herbert.the-little-red-haired-
girl.org/en/dada/index....](http://herbert.the-little-red-haired-
girl.org/en/dada/index.html)

